
Google loses Nexus One trademark to Portland-based Integra Telecom - terpua
http://blog.oregonlive.com/siliconforest/2010/03/google_loses_nexus_one_tradema.html
======
bokchoi
The trademark was filed in December and rejected on March 9th. That's quite
fast for the patent office!

~~~
timdorr
Trademarks are generally easier to validate than patents. Especially in the
case of textual trademarks, not symbols.

